# Rust-Oleum Epoxy Shield



## imabuki (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello,

I used Epoxy Shield 4 years ago in my garage and I am still happy with the results. My father-in-law asked if I could replicate it for his garage and I told him it shouldn't be an issue as long as we can clean and sand the floor properly. My garage was fairly new and his is 40 years old. So, there was old paint...not epoxy or any sealant but paint that needed to come up and a couple of old oil stains that came up. I was happy with the prep work we put into it. Now that it is all done I am disappointed because you can see where the stains used to be as well as some of the old paint. They wanted to use a tan finish so it isn't dark. 

In retrospect I wish I had quickly put another coat on before it dried to hopefully properly cover the stains. I know I cannot just put another coat of the epoxy over this but I wonder if I have to do a full scale removal of the old epoxy or if I can just sand it and etch it. I am not sure my options at this point. They are fine with it but it bugs me because I want it to look great. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I had a recent conversation with a rep from rustoleum about their specialty rock solid metallic finish epoxy. they recommend screening the floor then going over with a second coat, if a second coat is needed. I have applied the regular 2 part epoxy over itself in the past with only screening / scuffing the floor and cleaning, no etching or acid. have not had an issue yet. 

We do use a 2 part epoxy primer in most situations. Basically any time we are not going over the same product. Having used the epoxy primer would have prevented any of your issues. But being that it is already coated, I would screen it, clean it, and re-coat.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This stuff isn't that good. Any big box store stuff is more home owner products. I use either Simiron or Corotech or Rhino Liner epoxy. Commercial lines. From my experience a residential type of epoxy will not last, commercial epoxy on a garage floor will last much longer, be way more durable and look better for longer.


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

*Still there?*



Epoxy Pro said:


> This stuff isn't that good. Any big box store stuff is more home owner products. I use either Simiron or Corotech or Rhino Liner epoxy. Commercial lines. From my experience a residential type of epoxy will not last, commercial epoxy on a garage floor will last much longer, be way more durable and look better for longer.



What can you say about Ben M. GarageGuard? Sort of home-owner/contractor at the same time isn't it? Considering in my own home.


----------

